# homemade spider weights help



## yfunku (Sep 19, 2009)

hey guys i need help on makeing my own spider weights i have torch, lead, wire , and all i need is the mold how do i make that mold im looking at makeing it out of wood any tips on how to do the hole thanks guys


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

what weights do you plan to make?

i have breakaway style grip lead moulds with in 5oz and 6oz

make your life a bit easier then using wood.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I pour my lead into 1/2" copper pipe.2 1/2" of copper will get you about 5oz of weight with legs.


----------



## yfunku (Sep 19, 2009)

spider weights with replaceable legs


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

yfunku said:


> spider weights with replaceable legs


technically.. no
spider weights have fixed wires. usually something soft like copper.

sputniks (breakaway style) have wires thatll turn and are replaceable.


----------



## yfunku (Sep 19, 2009)

eric said:


> technically.. no
> spider weights have fixed wires. usually something soft like copper.
> 
> sputniks (breakaway style) have wires thatll turn and are replaceable.


yeah but i fish in rough places like the jettys and rocky areas and how much would it cost me to be replacing weights every 3 i lose every trip and makeing them my self is cheaper


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Have been experimenting with inline sinkers (5 oz) and a small drill bit.That part is easy enough,drilling two through and through holes, but the wires position,,,haven't worked out all the bugs yet. I have a load of old inline sinkers left over from my big boat fishing days. Now that I strictly fish pier/surf, I want to utilize them. Any advice on "wire leg technology" would be appreciated.


----------



## marito001 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ive seen some videos on youtube.com


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Have been experimenting with inline sinkers (5 oz) and a small drill bit.That part is easy enough,drilling two through and through holes, but the wires position,,,haven't worked out all the bugs yet. I have a load of old inline sinkers left over from my big boat fishing days. Now that I strictly fish pier/surf, I want to utilize them. Any advice on "wire leg technology" would be appreciated.


I have been drilling my wire holes for years for DIY breakaway style sinkers. The secret to drilling the holes is apply a heavy grade oil to your dill bit and drill slowly. After the holes are drilled I take a screwdriver and hammer and make a indentation above each hole where the wires will come out of the sinker. then place your wires thru the holes and take a small pair of jewery pliers and bent the wires so that they will catch in indentaion and hold the wires in place. Hard to explain , if i get a chance i will post some pics later.


----------



## Hanginon (Jan 11, 2008)

I use Banks Sinkers and discarded copper wire from my neighbor's most recent abandoned project.

Wire and sinkers -









Remove the insulation, cut two wires to about 10", and bend the wires -









Overlap the bent wires around the top of the sinker and twist -









Voila! -


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

BentHook said:


> I pour my lead into 1/2" copper pipe.2 1/2" of copper will get you about 5oz of weight with legs.


If you use aluminum tube or pipe, the lead won't stick to it.. Just a thought.


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

*would couple nails work?*

I just used some thick gauged nails and pounded into the bank sinkers with a hammer. With 2 nails for a sinker is fairly easy to do.


----------



## Hanginon (Jan 11, 2008)

My goal was to come up with an inexpensive, grapple type sinker, that DID NOT require the melting and/or drilling of lead.

The cheapest cast lead sinker is usually a banks type sinker. The wire can be almost anything - I've used both 14 gauge and 12 gauge copper. The advantage over hammered-in- nails (which is another good idea) is it's adjustable, so you can reduce it's grip, if necessary.

None the less, it's still lead, so wash your hands after doing this, before you eat anything.


----------

